# &       ()

## tost

. ..      ( )   ( )   ( )   ( )      ( )     ( )       26/14         ( )       13/42     7       ѳ       27  " -2 "     66     .   .   
 -    - - ,   .

----------


## RAMM



----------


## laithemmer

*RAMM*,     ? :)   -    -  ?

----------


## RAMM

> *RAMM*,     ? :)   -    -  ?

  *laithemmer*,  ,         ,   ...

----------


## Ihor

> *laithemmer*,  ,         ,   ...

                ,                :)

----------


## Tail

> ,                :)

     !      ,     +

----------


## Ihor

> !      ,     +

     ,     
, ...     
                ,      ,       
         ,   ,    ,      , , ! :)

----------


## Def

> [COLOR="Red"]   ,   , [COLOR="Red"]   ,     [COLOR="Red"] , , ! :)

   ...     ?

----------


## laithemmer

> ...     ?

    ,  ....

----------


## Ihor

> ...     ?

     ,      :) !:)

----------


## Akvarel'

*laithemmer*,  *Def*, 
     ,

----------

